# Avatar the Last Airbender Nations & Cognitive Functions



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

*Earth Kingdom- Value Competence/Security*

“Earth is the element of substance. The people of the Earth Kingdom are diverse and strong. They are persistent and enduring.”

Se: Experiencing the immediate context; taking action in the physical world; noticing changes and opportunities for action; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is." Noticing what was available, trying on different items, and seeing how they look.

Te: Segmenting; organizing for efficiency; systematizing; applying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters; deciding if something is working or not. Sorting out different colors and styles; thinking about the consequences, as in "Since I have to stand all day…"

*Air Nomads- Value Diversity*

_“Air is the element of freedom. The Air Nomads detached themselves from worldly concerns, and they found peace and freedom. [pause] And they apparently had great senses of humor.”_

Ni: Foreseeing implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols. Envisioning yourself in an outfit or maybe envisioning yourself being a certain way.

Fi: Valuing; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for. Evaluating whether you like an outfit or not: "This outfit suits me and feels right."

*Water Tribe- Value Tradition*

“Water is the element of change. The people of the Water Tribes are capable of adapting to many things. They have a sense of community and love that holds them together through anything.”

Fe: Connecting; considering others and the group-organizing to meet their needs and honor their values and feelings; maintaining societal, organizational, or group values; adjusting to and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others. Considering what would be appropriate for the situation: "One should or shouldn't wear…" or "People will think…"

Si: Reviewing past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been. Remembering the last time you wore a particular item or the last time you were at a similar event—maybe even remembering how you felt then.

*Fire- Value Power/Growth*

“Fire is the element of power. The people of the Fire Nation have desire and will, and the energy and drive to achieve what they want.”

-Ne: Interpreting situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is" for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contexts. Noticing the possible meanings of what you might wear: "Wearing this might communicate…"

-Ti: Analyzing; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarifying definitions to get more precision. Analyzing your options using principles like comfort or "Red is a power color."
-------

I wanted to match up the cognitive functions with Avatar the Last Airbender elements and the personalities/customs of the different nations. I wasn’t expecting it to be so evenly divided! Let me know if you agree or disagree. 

If I were the Avatar, I would be born an airbender. Water would be the easiest to learn, followed by fire and the most difficult would be earth. 

Ni- Air

Fe- Water

Ti- Fire

Se- Earth

= INFJ

I believe this is accurate. Grounding myself and not bending to meet others needs is difficult. I’m sure there are other types that got mainly one element, do you feel a greater connection to the mentality of that particular nation?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd be a firebender, and would find waterbending the next easiest to learn, with air and earth bending being equally difficult if I were to become an Avatar. I definitely agree with this matchup.


----------



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

Dark Romantic said:


> I'd be a firebender, and would find waterbending the next easiest to learn, with air and earth bending being equally difficult if I were to become an Avatar. I definitely agree with this matchup.


Power/Growth + Adaptation = ENTP. Yeah, that seems well suited. ;P


----------



## HeartOfTheWind (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, this is incredibly clever! We're just like like Aang! XD


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd find Fire easiest to learn, then Air, then Earth and Water. So... I'm an ENFP?


ALTHOUGH, if we looked at the different functions for each element, it would match up perfectly to the development of my functions, according to those fun online tests (keys2cognition, PerC, etc.) of Ne-Ni-Ti-Se. Which is most likely ENTP, second most likely INTJ, third most likely ENTJ- according to the test. 

Quite alot of openness to interpretation.


----------



## Redworah (Aug 28, 2012)

I would be an AIrbender as well , and I am INFJ


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm INFP, so I would go through Air, Fire, Water, and Earth in that order from easiest to hardest. Seems appropriate as I value freedom and individuality the most, and am resistant to any kind of change and don't generally go with the flow.


----------



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> I'd find Fire easiest to learn, then Air, then Earth and Water. So... I'm an ENFP?
> 
> 
> ALTHOUGH, if we looked at the different functions for each element, it would match up perfectly to the development of my functions, according to those fun online tests (keys2cognition, PerC, etc.) of Ne-Ni-Ti-Se. Which is most likely ENTP, second most likely INTJ, third most likely ENTJ- according to the test.
> ...


Oh! I wasn't expecting someone to first define the element and then check the cognitive function. That's a good "check your work". Definitely open to interpretation.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't realize anybody was doing it the other way around :O


----------



## ValConMoto (Jan 6, 2012)

Jabberbroccoli said:


> Didn't realize anybody was doing it the other way around :O


XP


----------



## gurlcorporate (Aug 30, 2012)

ValConMoto said:


> *Earth Kingdom- Value Competence/Security*
> 
> “Earth is the element of substance. The people of the Earth Kingdom are diverse and strong. They are persistent and enduring.”
> 
> ...


I think Firebenders are more aggressive than INTPs. But hey, it's just fiction so... Everything else, yup I agree =)


----------

